
Skimlinks raises funding to expand in Asia, starting with Japan - CiaranR
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/22/skimlinks-funding-asia/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Content%20monetization%20startup%20Skimlinks%20raises%20funding%20to%20expand%20in%20Asia%2C%20starting%20with%20Japan&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
CiaranR
The site now also available in Japanese - <http://skimlinks.co.jp/>

